# Where can I find fishing numbers out of Destin?



## Sbrown (Jun 5, 2018)

Any advice will be appreciated. Gonna be fishing out of Destin but don’t have any numbers. Gonna be targeting red snapper and grouper. Going to be taking out a 22 foot center console with a 200. Any good public wrecks or spots like “the edge” I could try for some grouper and snapper? Any websites I could use to find fishing spots? I’d go 20+ miles out if I have a good enough day to do it. Any and all advice would be appreciated


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

here's a good place to get stated...there are a ton of spots- Destin FL GPS Fishing Numbers Coordinates Artificial Reefs wrecks


----------



## Sbrown (Jun 5, 2018)

thank you sir


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Go to Half Hitch in Destin, They are always good for info.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Here's the link to the FWC artificial reef lists. All public numbers across the state; however, a decent start.





Download Reef Locations


Locate




myfwc.com


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

Go on Half Hitch's website and they have a list of numbers for popular spots and areas.


----------

